# clarke cbs190 bandsaw



## sparkymarky (25 Aug 2010)

hi all i have a clarke cbs190 band saw, i find it poor at best, bought it with the intention that it could cut up to 3" but it struggle`s at 20mm. it also has a nasty habit of snapping blades or slipping off the top guide wheel. i was wondering if i could improve the saw by adding a 3/8" wide blade (witch is also 1/2" longer @ 56.1/2" long instead of 56" would this matter?) as i dont need to do that many tight radius cuts, and also installing some washers on the guide wheels to stop the blade sliping off under tension.
i would like to purchase a new saw but my budget wont allow it at the moment, i was hoping that a few low-cost alterations could improve that of witch i have.
many thanks mark.


----------



## Dibs-h (25 Aug 2010)

sparkymarky":27ppcxe9 said:


> hi all i have a clarke cbs190 band saw, i find it poor at best, bought it with the intention that it could cut up to 3" but it struggle`s at 20mm. it also has a nasty habit of snapping blades or slipping off the top guide wheel. i was wondering if i could improve the saw by adding a 3/8" wide blade (witch is also 1/2" longer @ 56.1/2" long instead of 56" would this matter?) as i dont need to do that many tight radius cuts, and also installing some washers on the guide wheels to stop the blade sliping off under tension.
> i would like to purchase a new saw but my budget wont allow it at the moment, i was hoping that a few low-cost alterations could improve that of witch i have.
> many thanks mark.



A longer blade would be under less tension and would therefore cause more problems.

*edit:* from looking at the manual - the problem is due to the following text,

TIPS ON USING YOUR BANDSAW
It should be understood that this machine is
primarily designed for freehand cutting - i.e. to
cut shapes in *relatively thin wood*. It is NOT

on page 8. I've highlighted the showstopper.

I have a Dewalt one - which has more grunt than yours and it will just do 75mm at a push. In softwood.


----------



## thomvic (25 Aug 2010)

My first bandsaw was a Clarke 12" - 3 wheel bench type - and had the same problems. The problems will go away if you get decent blades - not the ones supplied by Machine Mart! Try Trucut. It is a very poor machine (as are all Clarke machines in my experience) but I still use it for occasional light work where accuracy is not important.

Richard


----------



## jimi43 (25 Aug 2010)

I have a Dewalt and it cuts through 3" elm no problem at all...with the Tuffsaw blade from Ian that is :wink: 

I have even gone over 4" with other woods to rip and letting the blade do the cutting with the right feed rate it doesn't struggle at all.

I think this picture before the "great tidy up", may show what I mean!







(s'cuse the mess lads and lasses!!!)

I tuned it up with Steve's excellent Bandsaw DVD and now tracking is fine.

I know Clarke are not exactly known for their quality but I am sure with a little tuning and the right blade you can work wonders with it. Bandsaws have to be stroked to work at their best... :wink: 

Jim


----------



## studders (25 Aug 2010)

jimi43":1nfcrb4y said:


> Bandsaws have to be stroked to work at their best... :wink:
> 
> Jim



Quite right and also on the blade. My first Bandsaw was the Draper version of the 190 and it was 'orrible. I fitted a, then Dragon Saws, blade and tuned it up a little and it was like a different machine. Now it will cut most stuff upto about 3" with good results.


----------



## joiner_sim (25 Aug 2010)

I have a 12" Wickes bandsaw version, and had a few problems, however, I found Ian's blades to be a better result for me, when I ordered from his previous company name Dragon Saws. Have not ordered any since as I do not have the workshop space anymore.


----------



## RogerS (26 Aug 2010)

thomvic":1tcb4k9o said:


> .....It is a very poor machine (as are all Clarke machines in my experience) .....
> 
> Richard



Very true - the exception being their fine little Bandit compressor


----------



## sparkymarky (27 Aug 2010)

thanks for the advise everyone, a little update; i bought a 56.1/8" blade today (its 1/2" wide 6tpi) only need to do straight cuts at the moment with the saw so thought it would be ideal, after about 15mins of install and set-up i was cutting though 65mm of air dried english oak with relitive ease. this has got me thinking that with a few basic homemade upgrades on the blade guides and on the blade wheels to keep the blade into position, that i could get this saw to be a cracking little machine. i`ll post some piccys when complete. mark.


----------

